# Child Saftey - Household Chemicals



## lewishaughey (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi, my name is Lewis and I am a 4th year Product Design student at the University of Strathclyde. For my final year project I am addressing the safety around household chemicals such as bleach and turpentine especially in regards to small children who are a high risk group.

If you are interested in this area or would like to help fuel my project please could you spare two minutes and fill in this quick survey linked below. Information gathered by parents will be especially valuable to my research.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3L3QJMC

Thank you and feel free to share.


----------

